# Mac Pro "Ce Mac ne prend pas en charge Boot Camp"



## Melcraft59 (27 Novembre 2018)

Bonjour, je créé un sujet car ayant fait des recherches, je n'ai pas trouvé réponse à mon problème, si je ne l'ai pas trouvé, veuillez m'en excuser !...

J'aimerai installer Boot camp sur mon Mac pro:










Mais quand je démarre Boot Camp ça m'affiche ça:






Voici la version de Boot Camp:






Si vous avez une solution à mon problème !
Je précise que c'est un Mac Pro 4.1 2009 flashé en 5.1 2010
J'ai une autre carte graphique "Mac édition" donc je peux avoir l'affichage en appuyant sur "Alt" lors du démarrage.
Autre info, Windows sera installé sur un SSD dédié uniquement pour windows
J'ai une clé USB 16Go pour le boot

Merci d'avance pour votre aide !


----------



## Melcraft59 (27 Novembre 2018)

Je dis que je veux installer Boot Camp, c'est plutôt Windows que je veux installer


----------



## subsole (27 Novembre 2018)

Bonsoir
Aucune idée pour Boot Camp, mais il parait que windows ne booterait que depuis le DD interne ou depuis un externe en boitier Thunderbolt


----------



## Locke (27 Novembre 2018)

Avec un Mac Pro c'est différent et au cas par cas, il y a un membre possédant un Mac Pro qui a bien réussi, mais je ne retrouve pas ses réponses. Un Mac Pro peut posséder plusieurs disques durs, mais par défaut Assistant Boot Camp refuse de faire la moindre installation si le disque dur interne est partitionné ou s'il détecte d'autres disques durs USB. Je vais essayer de retrouver les réponses de ce membre, mais il est sûr que c'est dans la section Windows sur Mac.


----------



## Melcraft59 (27 Novembre 2018)

J'ai cherché pas mal de temps mais pas moyen de trouver !
J'ai vu sur le site d'Apple qu'il faut la version 5 de BootCamp pour le Mac pro, or c'est la version 6.1.0 sur le miens.. et pas moyen de trouver un .dmg de la version 5 !


----------



## Melcraft59 (27 Novembre 2018)

Je crois que c'est @thunder72fr qui a un dual boot, comment as tu fait avec BootCamp ?


----------



## Locke (27 Novembre 2018)

Non, je ne pense pas que ce soit lui, il a un hackintosh.


----------



## Melcraft59 (27 Novembre 2018)

Arf... il faudrait mettre la main sur cette personne !


----------



## thunder72fr (28 Novembre 2018)

Locke a dit:


> Non, je ne pense pas que ce soit lui, il a un hackintosh.




J'ai aussi un Mac Pro:






Pour installer Windows 10 sur un disque à part:

    - Graver l'iso sur un DVD.
    - Récuperer seulement les pilotes Windows bootcamp sur clé usb.
    - Débrancher tous vos disques concernant MasOs, carte fille usb3,etc. (Ne garder que le disque prévu pour Windows)
    - Démarrer sur le DVD (Raccourci touche C)
    - Faire l'installation en supprimant tous les partitions sur le disque prévu pour Windows. (Laisser le programme créer automatiquement les partitions)
     - Arrivé sur le bureau, forcer l'installation de bootcamp en ligne de commande (dans votre clé usb) (Chercher sur Google pour trouver la procédure)
     - Mise à jour de bootcamp par AppleUpdate
     - Installation des derniers pilotes en utilsant l'outil de détection matériel de Driverscloud.
     - Rebrancher les disques MacOs
     - Forcer le redemarrage sur sur MacOs en réalisant un reset NVRAM:

          (Éteignez votre Mac, puis allumez-le et appuyez immédiatement et en même temps sur ces quatre touches : Option, Commande, P et R.)

     - Aller en mode recovery ( Commande (⌘) + R au démarrage du Mac)
     - Dans le terminal, désactiver partiellement le SIP:

               " csrutil enable wihtout --nvram"
      - Rebooter sous MacOs
      - Installer l 'application Bootchamp (par exemple), qui permet de rebooter sous Windows à partir de MacOs)
       - Quand vous êtes sous Windows, pour aller sous MacOS, il suffit de redemarrer votre machine à partir du menu.


Important, faire l'installation à partir d'un DVD et non une clé usb (Sur le forum macrumors, l'installation en mode UEFI peut bricker le Mac Pro en modifiant le bios de la machine)


Personnellement, j'ai désactivé le SIp pour installer des kexts pour activer le son sur es sorties HDMi et Displayport pour ma carte Sapphire RX580 Pulse 8Go reconnue nativement sous Mojave.

J'avais donné une solution (utilisation de kexts alc, lilu, WhateverGreen) (en désactivant SIP partionnellement), quand j'avais crée/modifié la ROm de la carte graphique pour avoir le meilleur compromis performance/consommation/silence)

HDMI / Displayport audio fix

http://forum.macbidouille.com/index.php?showtopic=409215


Pour activer le NightShift, utilisation de ce kext:

NightShiftUnlocker  modifié pour Mojave


----------



## Melcraft59 (28 Novembre 2018)

Wow merci beaucoup pour ton explication clair !

Bien sûr je dois mettre ma carte graphique de base pour faire toutes ces opérations ?


----------



## thunder72fr (28 Novembre 2018)

je ne sais plus comment j'ai gravé le DVD, mais je crois que j'ai utiliser CDBurnerxp sous Windows, ça passe.

quand à l'installation, je laisse ma RX580

Dans ton cas, tu laisses ta 280


----------



## Melcraft59 (28 Novembre 2018)

Sous Mac y’a pas un logiciel ? Sinon je ferai ça chez un pote
Donc j’ai juste à graver l’iso point barre ? Pas besoin de créer un boot dessus ?


----------



## Locke (28 Novembre 2018)

Melcraft59 a dit:


> Sous Mac y’a pas un logiciel ? Sinon je ferai ça chez un pote
> Donc j’ai juste à graver l’iso point barre ? Pas besoin de créer un boot dessus ?


Non, macOS ne sait pas graver un DVD bootable pour PC. La gravure doit se faire depuis un vrai PC avec un logiciel comme mentionné plus haut ou sans logiciel, car maintenant il est possible en faisant un clic droit sur le fichier .iso de sélectionner Graver l'image disque, de sélectionner le lecteur/graveur, de sélectionner ou pas Vérifier le disque après gravure et c'est tout. Par contre, il faut impérativement utiliser un DVD et en aucun cas un DVD-RW réinscriptible.


----------



## Melcraft59 (28 Novembre 2018)

Un DVD + R DL c’est bon ou pas ?


----------



## thunder72fr (28 Novembre 2018)

Un simple DVD avec le logiciel CDBurnerXp suffit sous Windows


----------



## Locke (28 Novembre 2018)

Melcraft59 a dit:


> Un DVD + R DL c’est bon ou pas ?


Oui, mais en aucun cas un DVD-RW dont la gravure ne sera jamais finalisée.


----------



## Melcraft59 (29 Novembre 2018)

Bonjour.

Quelle est la version de IOS que vous utilisez? depuis quand avez-vous cet ennui?


----------



## Melcraft59 (7 Décembre 2018)

thunder72fr a dit:


> Un simple DVD avec le logiciel CDBurnerXp suffit sous Windows



En effet tout à fonctionné ! Merci pour ton tuto  Juste que je n'ai pas réussi à désactiver le SIP, grave ?
Par contre j'ai mon ventilateur frontal qui fait un peu de bruit, il tourne plus vite qu'à la normale, j'ai installé speedfan, mes ventilateurs ne sont pas détectés !


----------



## thunder72fr (8 Décembre 2018)

Installer Macs Fan Control

https://www.crystalidea.com/macs-fan-control


----------



## drake94 (6 Avril 2020)

ca n'a rien à voir avec mon sujet de base "créer un booktkey Windows"


Apple perds tellement de vitesse qu'elle en à peur d'installer Windows. Riez modos ,dans  dix ans, cet unovers et votre pensée n'existera plus. Vous finirez comme Atari


----------



## drake94 (6 Avril 2020)

Désolé j'étais fatigué


----------



## ElMeteK (25 Novembre 2021)

Je relance le sujet, j'ai installé un NVMe sur une carte PCIe, et impossible de lancer bootcamp.

Je suis sous Mojave avec une GTX 680 flashée MAC.

Que faire ?


----------

